# Classical guitar under $1000?



## Andrew B.

Any suggestions for a classical guitar I can buy for under $1000. Closer to $600 would be ideal. It should be a brand that is well known enough that I could try it out at a local Guitar Center. But I'm open to other possibilities.

A couple important things to me. It would be great if it had easy action on the neck. Also, it would be wonderful if the guitar stayed in tune above the 12th fret. IOW, the nut, bridge, and frets would have to be set in good relation to each other. These two factors are more important to me than its tone quality.


----------



## Guest

Kremona makes nice guitars in that range:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/kremona-orpheus-valley-fiesta-fc-classical-guitar

Here's their site:

http://www.kremona.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=9&Itemid=87&lang=en


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You won't get any concert guitars for under $1000. Some quite good student guitars I've come across are around $600, but if you want a concert guitar you would be spending at least $7000 for an entry level one.


----------



## Crudblud

People actually pay that much money for some wood with bits of metal on it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> People actually pay that much money for some wood with bits of metal on it?


People pay more for pianos and violins etc. There are Stuart & Sons pianos that are being sold for as much as a small-ish apartment.


----------



## bigshot

It is possible to get a very nice classical guitar second hand in that price range. I live in Los Angeles and wanted a guitar made by the local legends, the Candelas brothers. They made guitars for all the Mexican movie cowboys, as well as Jose Feliciano. I found a very nice one made by Porfirio in the early 60s on ebay and got it for a little over $700. I had my luthier fix a few problems, which cost another $175. But when I was done, I ended up with an amazing hand made Brazilian rosewood classical for a very good price. It just takes a little shopping.

I have a beautiful Alhambra 9P Spanish guitar too which was in the same price range too. I paid $800 for that one. But I haven't played it since I got my Candelas. Sad.

I play acoustic guitar too. I have a custom shop Gibson J200 just like Roy Rogers'... Beautiful quilt maple sunburst. Don't ask how much that one cost!


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> People pay more for pianos and violins etc. There are Stuart & Sons pianos that are being sold for as much as a small-ish apartment.


It's entirely preposterous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Stuart & Sons. Best pianos in the world. They sell them at some places for over $300,000 for a 2.9 metre 102 key concert grand.


















But that's a bit off topic.....


----------



## Crudblud

At those prices it's a wonder anyone knows they're the best pianos in the world.


----------



## Philip

yeah sub $600 sounds about right for a student guitar. you can probably find a nice cedar solid top guitar, perhaps with laminated rosewood or mahogany back and sides. one go-to factory brand is yamaha, or any of the numerous spanish brands, depending on your location. which? the only way to choose is by trying them out and see your preference.

personally, i purchased my study guitar at around $500, locally made. had i studied CG in college, i would've shelled out $2500-$4000 for a luthier concert guitar, locally crafted as well, new or used depending on availability.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Get a $30,000 Smallman guitar. Expensive but gives an AMAZING sound.


----------



## norman bates

Crudblud said:


> It's entirely preposterous.


i totally agree.


----------



## Sofronitsky

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^Stuart & Sons. Best pianos in the world. They sell them at some places for over $300,000 for a 2.9 metre 102 key concert grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's a bit off topic.....


They look very pretty, but who cares what they look like... When you're unloading that kind of coin on a musical instrument you should be concerned with how your instrument sounds, not how many useless ornaments you can mount to it.


----------



## Philip




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sofronitsky said:


> They look very pretty, but who cares what they look like... When you're unloading that kind of coin on a musical instrument you should be concerned with how your instrument sounds, not how many useless ornaments you can mount to it.


You can listen to it on the link I have provided. It actually sounds very different to your standard Steinway. It was designed so each note takes a longer time for its sound to decay than most other pianos.


----------



## Andrew B.

Wow, I had my forum subscription set wrong and didn't realize I was getting answers. Thanks to everyone who responded. 

From reading this, I realize I should have said "student guitar." It's just for me at home. My location is Los Angeles, and it's very hard for me to get around. Meaning, I have trouble walking. So I can't really shop around. I was thinking of going to Hollywood Guitar Center. And I wanted to have an idea before I go in, so I don't feel overwhelmed.

I'll make sure I check out the ones that were suggested.


----------



## Philip

Andrew B. said:


> Wow, I had my forum subscription set wrong and didn't realize I was getting answers. Thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> From reading this, I realize I should have said "student guitar." It's just for me at home. My location is Los Angeles, and it's very hard for me to get around. Meaning, I have trouble walking. So I can't really shop around. I was thinking of going to Hollywood Guitar Center. And I wanted to have an idea before I go in, so I don't feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I'll make sure I check out the ones that were suggested.


i wish i were in california right now


----------

